# Creo que rasca la bobina del parlante



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 13, 2012)

Hola, justo antes del momento en que me disponía a colocar los parlantes en sitio más seguro, ha empezado a distorsionar un poco el sonido. He apagado y he mirado todo, incluso he "resoldado" entradas y salidas... me he vuelto loco mirando y probando y seguía sonando mal. Hasta que me he dado cuenta que sólo distorsionaba un parlante, aún cambiando de lado las conexiones. El sonido creo que se asemejaría al rascar de la bobina que explicó Fogonazo, y mirando de cerca el centro del cono, tiene una entrada hacia abajo.
Quizá se haya metido por ahí alguna virutilla de metal y esté fastidiando.
¿Saben de alguna manera de solucionar semejante berenjenal? Les tengo mucho aprecio a éstos parlantes y me daría mucha rabia tener que poner los otros. Ojalá tenga solución.
Pongo foto para que vean la entrada que digo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2012)

Si se te metió alguna viruta de hierro/acero, *"Estas muerto"*, habría que retirar el conjunto de cono, araña y bobina para intentar retirarla con aire a presión.
Si por el contrario se deformo el soporte de la bobina y roza contra el perno de núcleo magnético puedes, con extremo cuidado, intentar corregir esto.
Aplicas presión sobre el cono lateralmente, primero suave como para identificar hacia que lado se encuentra deformado y luego, una vez identificada la orientación de la deformación, con mas "Violencia" como para tratar de volver la bobina a su forma correcta.

Método "Salvaje" pero efectivo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 13, 2012)

Esos parlantes son de lo peor que me encontre en mi vida, no importa la marca, ni tamaño ni forma, ese estilo de parlantes no sirven...

y deben traer bobina de microfono (jajaja chiste) porque se queman de nada!


----------



## TetsuoTNT (Abr 13, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si se te metió alguna viruta de hierro/acero, *"Estas muerto"*, habría que retirar el conjunto de cono, araña y bobina para intentar retirarla con aire a presión.
> Si por el contrario se deformo el soporte de la bobina y roza contra el perno de núcleo magnético puedes, con extremo cuidado, intentar corregir esto.
> Aplicas presión sobre el cono lateralmente, primero suave como para identificar hacia que lado se encuentra deformado y luego, una vez identificada la orientación de la deformación, con mas "Violencia" como para tratar de volver la bobina a su forma correcta.
> 
> Método "Salvaje" pero efectivo.



Pues parece que se ha arreglado como por arte de magia   
Le he pegado cuatro soplidos (que con eso no he habré hecho nada) y he estado un buen rato mirándolo por todos los lados diciendo: Hay mi parlante! Hay mi parlante! Y lo he probado hace nada y va bien (o roza menos lo que sea que haya dentro).
Ya me imaginaba que sería mucha movida esa reparación... Espero que aguante como está ahora.
Gracias, Fogonazo.





DJ DRACO dijo:


> Esos parlantes son de lo peor que me encontre en mi vida, no importa la marca, ni tamaño ni forma, ese estilo de parlantes no sirven...
> 
> y deben traer bobina de microfono (jajaja chiste) porque se queman de nada!



Bueno, no son lo mejor que hay, claro está, pero yo estoy contento con ellos. Los compré en Media Markt (imagino que esta tienda está a nivel internacional), en la sección de Audio para coches, por 30 euretes. 30W cada uno a 4Ω, y... Ja!!! Me he dado cuenta que lo del medio rojo es un tweeter!!!
Si esque... los árboles no me dejaban ver el bosque.
Tampoco les voy a pedir mucho. Ahora suenan con TDA2030 estéreo, y como mucho con unos TDA2050 que espero desde hace ya unas semanas.
Ya te contaré lo que aguantan, pasando lo que ha pasado... no apunta la cosa muy bien.
Un saludo.


----------



## LinP (Abr 13, 2012)

Conozco esos altavoces, hace años tuve unos similares y con el paso del tiempo se les deformó la goma de butilo quedando prácticamente inservibles y después está el problema de que este tipo de altavoz 6x9 es muy propenso a coger suciedad en la bobina. 

Aunque por 30E no están mal, pillaste una buena oferta.


----------

